# Adobe schließt Sicherheitslücken im PDF-Reader und in Acrobat



## Newsfeed (14 Oktober 2009)

Laut Security Bulletin stopft Version 9.2 insgesamt 29 Sicherheitslöcher, von denen mindestens eins bereits ausgenutzt wird.

Weiterlesen...


----------

